# Làm sao để biết có người đang theo dõi Facebook của bạn?



## Xinh (10 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Làm sao biết có người đang theo dõi facebook của bạn? Chắc  hẳn bạn đã từng tò mò không biết ai là người đang theo dõi, ghé thăm  facebook của bạn. Hãy theo dõi bài viết sau để biết được “thủ thuật tinh  vi” này nhé!*​ 

WhoIsLive là một tiện ích giúp bạn biết được ai đang theo dõi facebook  của mình. Tiện ích này tương thích với Firefox và IE, nhưng với Chrome  thì bạn phải chờ một thời gian ngắn nữa.

Khả năng đặc biệt của WhoIsLive giúp bạn chủ động theo dõi người nào  đang xem Profile của bạn mà không cần phải đăng nhập Facebook, nhờ đó mà  người khác cũng sẽ chẳng thể nào biết bạn đang theo dõi.

Bước đầu, bạn truy cập vào *website http://whoislive.com*,  nhấn nút “Download WhoIsLive” bên phải giao diện website để tiến hành  tải và cài đặt plugin. Trong bài này, tôi xin dùng trình duyệt Internet  Explorer 8 làm ví dụ.










 Việc cài đặt là khá dễ dàng, nên sẽ không nêu ra ở đây. Sau khi cài  đặt xong, trình duyệt sẽ tự khởi động lại, lúc này bạn sẽ thấy bên trái  của giao diện trình duyệt xuất hiện một thanh Sidebar của WhoIsLive, bạn  hãy nhấn vào nút “Signup today” để đăng ký một tài khoản mới (hoàn toàn  miễn phí).








 Khi đăng ký, WhoIsLive yêu cầu bạn phải khai báo thông tin đăng nhập  Facebook, bạn phải cho phép tiện ích này “sát nhập” với tài khoản  facebook của bạn, hãy nhấn nút Allow/Cho phép (Xem hình).








 Tiếp đó, bạn điền đầy đủ thông tin mà Whoislive yêu cầu và nhấn “Join”.








 Cuối cùng, bạn sẽ thấy kết quả được hiện ra trong cửa sổ bên trái  trình duyệt của bạn, nếu có người đang theo dõi thì lập tức Whoislive sẽ  thông báo cho bạn biết.








 Thật tuyệt vời và dễ dàng phải không? Chúc bạn thành công!
Theo _CafeF1_​


----------



## vn.xpro (18 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: Làm sao để biết có người đang theo dõi Facebook của bạn?*

Hay, tks


----------



## khaosatdiachat (15 Tháng tám 2022)

cách này hay mà giờ hết làm được rồi. Nhưng cũng cám ơn bạn. Chúc bạn một ngày vui Khảo Sát Địa Chất


----------

